# Bugs in my soil!



## AmateurAspirations (Oct 23, 2011)

Im new to the organic side of things. LAst night while positioning my new light I was moving around the buckets and noticed tiny bugs crawling all over my soil. The soil is just a bag mix, I havent added anything to it other than some diluted cane molasses and of course H2O. These little bugs are to tiny for me to photo. They look like flies, but they do not fly. they arent after the seedlings at all... theres no damage showing above the surface. Is this normal? 
 I've looked around, may have missed the info, but I've failed to find anything stating that actual bugs will be camping out in my grow room. I've made indoor attempts before and dont recall having any bugs like these.
 They look like flies but don't fly. Small brown guys that are shaped like an arrow almost. I thought maybe they were thrips or thirps, whatever theyre called, but they would be feasting, no? im tempted to just drown the things but if Im not going to do any good ?


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 23, 2011)

You are right the thrip would be on the leaves. If  drowning doesn't work you might look for some DE..Diatomaceous Earth that you sprinkle on the top of the soil. It cuts them to shreds (lovely). wear a mask so you don't breathe in the particles. Let us know how it goes. Good luck.


----------



## Locked (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah I hear DE works wonders...


----------



## Wetdog (Oct 23, 2011)

A good healthy soil will have tons of bugs, mostly microscopic and mostly good.

If they aren't doing any damage, I wouldn't worry about it too much, but I would try and get an ID on them.

They could be beneficial, or they could be harmful, find out before you go nuking your soil.

Wet


----------



## BBFan (Oct 23, 2011)

It's not what you see on the surface but what's going on underneath in the soil.  The larvae could reek havoc on your roots.

I agree with Hammy, some DE would be a safe move- why chance it?


----------



## AmateurAspirations (Oct 23, 2011)

THanks for all the feed back guys. HOw much D.E. would you recommend for roughly 3.5 gallons of soil? Wish I would have known about this stuff a week ago 
 Also, I see it labeled as a flour on some packaging. Wonder if I could throw some A.P. on them for now? 
 I also wonder if the larvae could have been in the molasses possibly? They weren't present until after that first watering.
 Could be the soil though. I dont want to have to start over...


----------



## BBFan (Oct 24, 2011)

AmateurAspirations said:
			
		

> THanks for all the feed back guys. HOw much D.E. would you recommend for roughly 3.5 gallons of soil? Wish I would have known about this stuff a week ago
> Also, I see it labeled as a flour on some packaging. Wonder if I could throw some A.P. on them for now?
> I also wonder if the larvae could have been in the molasses possibly? They weren't present until after that first watering.
> Could be the soil though. I dont want to have to start over...


 
Highly unlikely you got bugs from the molasses- it may have attracted them, but it didn't bring them.

A lot of garden centers store their soil outside- if there's even a small hole in the bags, bugs can get in there.

Just putting enough DE on the soil surface will be enough to slow down the growth and population.  When you transplant, mix a cup per 5 gallons of soil, should help prevent a re-occurence.

No need to start over.  Happy Growing!


----------



## Wetdog (Oct 24, 2011)

Like BB mentioned, DE on the surface and added to the mix next go round.

Helps with the bugs and as a silica amendment. Win-Win

Wet


----------



## AmateurAspirations (Nov 16, 2011)

THanks for the tip! This stuff is great!Got rid of flea's on my gf's dog


----------

